# Virus on msn for mac???



## franlukas (Jun 29, 2010)

hi, i have a problem and i don't know why.

the other day i connected throw a pc. than i did the same thing but from my macbook pro and it was strange because it keeps notifying that contacts have added me, and i already have them on my contact list for years!!! Also it happens that i put myself "online" but no one sees me. I also have myself on the contact list, but i don't see me on the online's list.
And every time i sign in happens again!!!! I don't know if is a virus or another thing but i'm desperate!!! please help!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

For starters what IM client are you using?


----------



## Micky350 (Jun 29, 2010)

No I don't think this is a virus. Not positive what it is but I have had glitches like this before just uninstall, delete all saved conversations and re-install and it should be fine.

Hope that helps


----------



## d6d24r94 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't suspect a virus right away. First of all, if it's a virus, it would probably be affecting something on your computer, not an online account. Do what Micky350 suggested, and then if that doesn't work, I would suspect it's some sort of Spyware or other type of malware.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be deleting saved conversations.

This sounds a lot like issues that arise when people are changing IM clients and often it happens when using a MSN transport with Jabber.

More info is definitely required from OP.


----------



## madisonn (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Friend,
Try to removing the contact that was the problem and stop using MSN Messenger.

Thanks,
James


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

franlukas said:


> hi, i have a problem and i don't know why.
> 
> the other day i connected throw a pc. than i did the same thing but from my macbook pro and it was strange because it keeps notifying that contacts have added me, and i already have them on my contact list for years!!! Also it happens that i put myself "online" but no one sees me. I also have myself on the contact list, but i don't see me on the online's list.
> And every time i sign in happens again!!!! I don't know if is a virus or another thing but i'm desperate!!! please help!


I have the same problem with my Macbook pro , the MSN messenger keeps notifying me that some of my contacts added me and it needs my permission to accept , and I have them on my contacts for years ! also I cannot block/unblock any contact ! I think any of MS products are not compatible with our gorgeous Macs


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

nofnof said:


> I have the same problem with my Macbook pro , the MSN messenger keeps notifying me that some of my contacts added me and it needs my permission to accept , and I have them on my contacts for years ! also I cannot block/unblock any contact ! I think any of MS products are not compatible with our gorgeous Macs


That's why I originally asked what IM client the OP is using.
Like you I think this is more related to MSN and not in anyway related to viral activity.


----------

